# Is Mattel out of the slotcar business?



## hifisapi (Nov 21, 2012)

And if so, what was the last year they sold individual cars MOC?


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

While there has been no official announcement, the Mattel line shut down completely at least 2-3 years ago. Not even cheap Christmas sets the last two years.

If I had to guess, I would say the last carded car came out around 2006 if not before.

Joe


----------



## hefer (Sep 18, 1999)

If I had to guess, I would say one of those Hot Wheels twin-paks were the last things I saw on the shelf.


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*cars*

what ever mattel cars that are left in hobby shops or in the wearhouse that's it.


----------



## hifisapi (Nov 21, 2012)

*bummed out*

that sucks. Tyco was in business for decades and then they sell out to mattel and they let it die in less than 10 years....


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

I agree about being bummed out about Tyco, but they were a victim of their own success. While they stayed in the traditional hobby business of trains, slot cars and cheap RC stuff, they were fine. Once they dove into the toy market and had the Dino-Rider success, they were a threat and were bought out by Mattlel in hostile take over fashion. If you can find a copy, there's a great book called Toyland. It covers the development of the Tyco toy line, specifically the purchase of Ideal games and the Dino-Riders. I managed a hobby/toy store in the 80's and 90's and was right in the middle of this line of big toy manufacturers gobbling up the niche companies.
During that time we lost Kenner, Parker Bros (although the name is still around it's not owned by the same group), Gabriel, Tyco, Hasbro and several others. It sure did make buying strategy difficult. So technically, toy dinosaurs made Tyco slot cars extinct. A true bummer indeed!

-Paul


----------



## FullyLoaded (Apr 19, 2006)

Aside from the Team Hot Wheels slot car sets, one of the last figure eight sets was the set with the 2010 Mustang and Camaro. I can't believe that they tooled up two new bodies and never reissued the set again. I know it was a pain having to buy a set just for two cars but at least the price was around the same as for a twin pack so it was a win-win to sell to the younger kids and to us older folk who only want the cars.

It is just sad to see the Tyco line go to waste but I guess stores like Walmart don't want to take the brunt of returns when the kids break a car or two. Could be toy regulations in the US also as they did go to battery power and maybe the metal pick-up shoes are a danger including the "hot" armature. Factors that could raise the age requirements on the box and limiting sales.


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

When Mattell sold the TYCO chassis on thelr website for about $3.00 a piece, T knew it was over. It is sad that Mattell gave up on slot cars. TYCO had a good product.

Randy.


----------



## hifisapi (Nov 21, 2012)

what makes it really hard to accept is that TYCO was my favorite
brand for my entire lifetime.


----------



## hifisapi (Nov 21, 2012)

So what was the last bodies TYCO ever did? The 2010 Mustang and Camaro from the set?


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

FullyLoaded said:


> I can't believe that they tooled up two new bodies and never reissued the set again.


 Never mind tooling up for a couple bodies. If you ever bought some of the novelty sets, you can see all the tooling that went into making track pieces and accessories that would never be used again. An incredible waste of resources when they could have tooled up to make track pieces of far more value and appeal.

They probably took the Hot Wheels mentaility of trick track and though it would work for slots. Bad idea. And what's worse is anyone with any knowledge of slots would have known that.

Joe


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

A/FX Nut said:


> When Mattell sold the TYCO chassis on thelr website for about $3.00 a piece, T knew it was over. It is sad that Mattell gave up on slot cars. TYCO had a good product.
> 
> Randy.


about $4 ea. now, but Mattel/Tyco 440x2 (3??) is available on the Mattel site..
just an FYI.. :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------

